# Fromagina Culture



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I just tried this culture for the first time. It is from New England Cheesemaking Co. It is absolutely delicious!!! Definitley going to be a wonderful cream cheese substitute in my recipes...or on my bagel in the morning :biggrin


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I like it best! :biggrin


----------

